# chaos marauders



## lolanator2142 (May 31, 2011)

ok so i just received a whole bunch of chaos models which are all assembled except the marauders.
theres 40 of them so i want to know what should i equip them with how many in each squad if not all together and should i add more marauders or a hero?
just keep in mind i dont want them to be overly expensive since ive got a lot of chaos warriors.
thanks


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

40 marauders with great weapons, in a horde of 40...charge in...cause havoc..job done


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As Chaos Warriors are a great core choice (close to other armies elite units) Marauders fit the gap of large units if cheaper troops. Under 20-25 models per unit will not have enough punch or survivability, so build them looking like one unit; you would still have the possibility to split them up if you want smaller units for a smaller battle.

Great weapons are my preferred choice with no armour as I find more models is better than saving a few. The other build that people like is LA, Hand Weapon and Shield with Mark of Tzeentch, which is not too points expensive with larger units, and can hold for a long time.

I like standard and musician in Marauder units so build at least one of each (possibly more if you want the option of several small units as well). If your meta-game does not object to units in rear ranks being equipped differently you can even do it without losing the option of a large unit.

As you have lots of Chaos Warriors then I do not think you need more Marauders.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

The currently favoured set-up is great weapons and mark of khorne. MoK maxes out the attacks and makes the unit immune to psych (at least until the end of the first round of combat). Flails give up the shield just like great weapons but only give a strength bonus in combat in the first turn. Flails were better in 7th edition, when striking first mattered more. With the 8th edition step up and steadfast rules, the goal is to have a unit large enough to take some casualties and still hit back with full force (striking last) and to be steadfast to allow for more rounds of combat. 40 is about the minimum. In 8th edition, above 2250 points, we are seeing marauder blocks of 50 to 80 models now with them arrayed in a horde formation (10 wide) as long as greater ranks (for steadfast) is ensured. Their leadership is really pretty modest. Therefore, the unit needs to take on something suitably weak or have a leadership bubble (BSB and/or general in range) or a leadership boost and ensure that the unit is steadfast. Without a leadership boost or BSB in range, the unit can too often be baited into a failed charge and moved out of position. When the unit is designed to remain steadfast and has enough models and a BSB in range, then the unit can be used to take on and deplete an elite unit with killing blow (like Tomb Kings Tomb Guard and VC Garve Guard or DoC bloodletters) where killing blow is a problem for high cost per model troops like chaos knights and warriors. The goal is to kill enough models and survive long enough to cut the elite unit down to size for something else to finish the elite unit off. 

Just be aware that marauders are sacrificial/tar pit units to be used to soak up damage and hold something up for a flank charge or something due to their low cost per model (like skaven slaves) and will die fast to a lot of magic and shooting and in combat with something really tough and strong. For example, against a dark elf army soul stealer will kill one third of the models with a single successful cast, shooting will take down more models, and then running a hydra into the marauder horde will kill so many remaining models and the hydra will suffer so few wounds (narrow frontage of the hydra limits the attacks back and regen saves half the wounds) that the marauder unit will immediately lose frenzy on the first round and then either fail the first break test or the second, even if initially steadfast. Similarly, a Lore of Life Slann casting dwellers kills half the unit with one successful cast and the unit is then chewed up by a saurus warrior or temple guard block too quickly to be worthwhile too often. 

There is an alternative of using a much smaller marauder unit as a flanking, blocking, and sacrificial unit. In that set-up, one is running only up to 15 models often in a five wide unit with a musician and may consider MoTz with HW and shield as an option or MoK (to avoid fear and terror and panic checks). This works for screening more valuable units, countering fast cav and light skirmishers and for hitting a flank of something where the number of attacks back at the unit will be limited and the unit gets in up to two ranks of attacks in return. I have not seen this a lot. But it may give one more cheap units to deploy and to counter large cheap horde blocks (like we are seeing with gnoblars, night goblins, and slaves and clanrats). If two ranks survive (good chance with a flank charge) combat on a flank, then one can deny the rank bonus with the flank charge and win on CR.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

not an army list... banished to General Warhammer


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

another option would be to have 'bare' units taking the absolute minimum of models and using them to re direct attacks much like skaven slaves or fast cavalry. If you position them correctly then you maybe able to force your opponant to line up his unit for a lovely little flank charge from some of your warrriors


----------

